# 3 NEW CATAPULT FOR EBAY



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Hope you like these
View attachment 9487
View attachment 9488
View attachment 9489
View attachment 9490
View attachment 9491

1 pick is brass core red and black dymond wood
2 pick is Aluminium core red and black dymond wood
both have brass and copper mosaic pins fitted

3/ 4 / 5 picks are of the stag head antler first of i have ever made it has a solid cast lost wax stag head on the but all the best and thanks for looking


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Like them, i bloody love them, jeff


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

THANKS JEFF


shot in the foot said:


> Like them, i bloody love them, jeff


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Brass core red and black dymond wood


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you glad you like it


e~shot said:


> Brass core red and black dymond wood


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

love the dymondwood with the brass core. looks great. Also looks like you got some sort of fancy studs as well. Glad to see you camera skills have improved to do your lovely frames justice. I also like the stags head but I like something pocketable.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

brilliant job pete!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Great work as always Pete, love the stag..... Nice work with the pins.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice work, I love the little one with the dymondwood handle.
Martin


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

my pants just burst !


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That dymond wood one is a real standout!


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Guys kind a like working with the stag horn may make a few more has for the dymond wood ones we will keep making them but in exotic wood as we find them may even have a go at stag horns scales? what you think


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

stag horn scales and the exotic woods sound nice. dymond wood is ok... wonder what polished bone would look like ? .. they make buttons an stuff from it.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

You guys just don't stop ... still as stunning as the first.


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 14, 2011)

Stunning ! They look almost too nice to shoot.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

The 2 dymond wood catapults will last for a life time dont know about the stag horn FORK HITS







made to shoot not to keep in a box thanks GUYS


Deltaboy1984 said:


> Stunning ! They look almost too nice to shoot.


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

very nice slingshots


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Hogancastings said:


> Thanks Guys kind a like working with the stag horn may make a few more has for the dymond wood ones we will keep making them but in exotic wood as we find them may even have a go at stag horns scales? what you think


I'd like to see the ebay listing; I did a search and came up with nothing








Can you post the stag link or the link to your ebay store. PM to me is ok too.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

PM SENT


justplainduke said:


> Thanks Guys kind a like working with the stag horn may make a few more has for the dymond wood ones we will keep making them but in exotic wood as we find them may even have a go at stag horns scales? what you think


I'd like to see the ebay listing; I did a search and came up with nothing








Can you post the stag link or the link to your ebay store. PM to me is ok too.
[/quote]


----------

